# Icelandic fleeces



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Icelandics have less lanolin in the fleece - means more fiber yield per pound of raw fleece. Icelandic fleeces have a 20 to 29% shrink, compared to modern breeds where 50% of the fleece weight is in the wool grease. Therefore, a 7 pound Icelandic fleece would yield as much fiber as a 10 lb. fleece of a modern breed.
Adult fleeces are 5 to 7 lbs. lamb fleece 5 pounds. Approximate size 3 feet wide and 4 1/2 long Fleeces are sold unwashed, but heavily skirts and hand picked to remove bits of hay, I have first year lamb clips.............white, oatmeal to light brown, one solid black One ewie Saddleback has a black and white fleece
I have fleeces for young 2 yr old ewes white, oatmeal and black
one gorgeous white ram fleece...long gorgeous locks....SOLD thanks Romy
Fleeces are $15 per fleece shipping $12 for one fleece, multiple fleeces in a large box, each fleece separated with clean paper.......would ship for only a few extra dollars.
You can PM me or email me direct at [email protected] 
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I remember the first time I was gifted an Icelandic fleece -it was filthy and hairy and weird looking compared to the cormo and merino and other fine wools I had been spinning. 

I thought :yuck:

But I gathered up my courage, washed it, combed it, spun it, and :shocked:

It was amazing. So LOFTY and bouncy and light as air. Because it is not a greasy fleece, it washed up wonderfully well and let go so much of the VM that was in it. Frankly, I was shocked at the outcome. And the yarn feels so DURABLE. 

I am thinking it is destined for some hardworking mittens or slippers or bags to felt. 

I split three fleeces with three friends and spun all of it up during the Tour de Fleece - I have three colors and I LOVE this yarn. 

If you haven't tried Icelandic, you are missing out - 

Do not be frightened off by the tog and thel and the weird hairiness of this fleece- it spins up wonderfully!

*GIVE ICELANDIC A TRY - AND THIS IS A GREAT PRICE*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Jerry, do you ever have any tanned sheepskins?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

duplicate post itchy trigger fanger


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

To Wind in her Hair
We haven't tried tanning but my almost wife (on here as CVK) knows how I guess. 
God bless you for your raze review!
Jerry


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

We don't test for micron count. IWe select for fine soft fleece. Icelandic fleece : The tog is classed as a medium wool with a 50-53 spinning count, or 27 microns. It is wavy with little or no crimp and is therefore perfect for worsted spinning. Pure tog yarns make excellent warp that stands up to the weaving process without breakage. 
The thel or undercoat is three to four inches long with an irregular crimp. It is fine, soft as cashmere and lustrous. With a 65-70's count, or 20-21 microns, it is classified as a fine wool. Lofty when spun, it makes a luxurious warm woolen yarn when used for next to the skin garments.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok I said to pick one more for me...changed my mind..I want that jet black and snow white one, second to last pic...oh my how pretty that looks! I am excited to get my two fleeces from you!


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Fleece in first picture and third picture SOLD
Black and white fleece and a ram fleece SOLD


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

I decided to get organized withthe last of this year's fleeces They are all numbered and pictures of both Tog- outer coat and Thel- inner fleece.
Lamb fleeces are numbers 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 11 Adult ewe fleeces are 3, 6, 10.
One fleece "Jill" is a lmb fleece from our only crossbred Icelandic Montadale cross- beautiful grey fleece with excelelnt crimp. All fleeces are premium....no felting, very little VG as they are fed grass hay till shearing.( ** number 10 has a bit of felting on one area) Fleeces are $15 plus shipping See first post for my onformation.

PM me or email me at [email protected]

Thanks for looking......
Jerry


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Continuing with pictures
Jerry


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Last of the pictures (only allows 10 pics per post)
Jerry


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Jill needs to come to my house... 

Sending you a PM!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What the heck... I need number 11, too!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I have NO idea how I missed these, and now my husband will strangle me if I bring any more whole fleeces into the house. Maybe I'll get one washed and spun soon to make room


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Taylor - get one anyway and make something for him out of it. lol!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Jerry - I am so dense. I just now saw that you are in Minnesota! That kinda makes us neighbors! Where in MN are you?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe if I get everything washed this weekend....


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Kasota I PMed you
Fleece 11 and Jill's are sold, pending payment
Jerry


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Jerry - I can't reply...your pm box is full. I was going to give you my email so you could send me a paypal invoice. Or shall I just send $ to your [email protected] ?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent you an email rather than a PM. I am so excited!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Ahhh!! Kasota! I'm so excited for you! I wonder if Jerry has any fleece like yours he'd sell me and then we could work them together comparing notes and having fun. I've never worked with Icelandic, but I have a lot of experience with dual fleeces working them every which way and I also love Montadale. It's what I've been teaching hubby to spin with. I'll take a pic of his progress. Looking at Jill's pic, I would have grabbed it too.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's my montadale washed. You can still see the lock similarity to Jill. On the bobbin is montadale also, left side is my spinning until I caught him watching me (again) and he spun from there. Wash a tiny bit of that fleece and I'll spin along with you. I used a slicker in places and also combs without blending color (holding the wool down while it was combed so it wouldn't easily load up on the other comb. I just wanted combed with color as is. Then, I pulled from the comb and this is how it spun. Hope that helps or gives you ideas of your own


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Racoon breath
Kasota got the only Montadale cross fleece. But I have several Icelandic fleeces to choose one or a few that is right for you.

I finally figured out how to clean out my inbox files. PM should now work, or email me direct works for me

Jerry


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB, that's beautiful stuff! Ty for the pictures! 

I can't wait until I get my fleeces! It will be fun to see how it works up. Thank you so much, Jerry!


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

SOLD FLEECES 7, 8, 10, 11 and Jill's


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Jerry I sent you paypal just now but the address I need it shipped to was sent to your email. Please confirm you received my email? I am not in Washington and won't be for some time.  I am doing the happy Fleece dance...yay! :clap:


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Browse the posts and make your pick.
Jerry


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I'm sorry if this is absolutely outlandish and hopefully it's not rude to ask... But, if I sent a SASE, could you send a little lock sample? Nothing major, just like a small pinch. I have never touched Icelandic (well, or much of anything really), so I'm curious of the feel before jumping in and buying an entire fleece to clean.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my fleeces! Woooo hoooooo!!! 

They are simply lovely!!! Many thanks for the fast shipping! 

My mom is so cute. She met me at the door with a big grin on her face. "There's a box here for you!!! It's got to be fleece because the dog has parked herself by the box!" "What color are they again? Open it up now! No, lets not wait until after supper." 

I love happy fleece day!


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Kasota

I am glad you were happy with them! Enjoy! Thanks for the post!

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Bettacreek
Sure I can send you a couple locks. I PMed you
Thanks for your interest
Jerry


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota you should take your mom to SH. I bet she would be happy to just sit in the spinning circle and watch and chat with people. She put a grin on my face


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, I wish that I could. She is just not up to being out for more than a couple hours and being more than 5 minutes away from a restroom would be problematic. She'll be 88 next month! Plus...I just really need a day for myself where I am not "on duty" for all those things that come up when taking care of an elder.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good point, I was just thinking there would be a lot of people who would help to look after her. I hope you gave a peaceful day to yourself


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I got my box today, got off work but hubby wanted to run out. I will open the box tomorrow...hurray! Tomorrow is my day off and it is Happy Fleece Day!


----------



## lindsaysfarm (Jan 31, 2014)

WOndering if you have any left?? I would be interested if you have any!!
Cheers


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

I have just a few left. Fleeces 1,2, 3, 4, 5, Pictures in Post #9 and fleece #6 in post # 10 are available. 
So make your picks and let me know, hey do you wantt 6 remaining fleeces?
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## lindsaysfarm (Jan 31, 2014)

Jerry, I just might. Could you give me a price for all you have and shipping to postal code K8A6W6 in Ontario. I could pay you Paypal or email transfer!
Thanks


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Lindsaysfarm
I PMed you
Jerry


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Sigh...laundry and off to a family birthday party which went on for hours...so much for my Fleece day...  So on a break off work tomorrow I will go get that box open and pull out the lovely fluffy fleeces just to get a look at them. You sure shipped them fast!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I opened up that great box on a break and saw...awesome fleece! It will be so easy to process what you sent Jerry! The way it is packed is perfect as I need a day off to get started...so I folded the box loosely closed and with the paper between, it will be happy till I get to it...lovely fleece, I highly recommend you Jerry! :nanner:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Got mine too. Thanks Jerry


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive posts to my fleece shipments. I have 6 Fleeces available Numbered 1, 2,3 4 ,5, 6
See pictures on post 9 and 10
Thanks 
Jerry


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't process my fleeces right away as I had planned. I took the summer with my daughters and grandchildren. When I came back, the box had been left in a very hot garage. I immediately checked the condition to see if it could be saved, only to find it was perfectly fine! It had no smell to it at all besides a soft scent of sheep. There was not a single little poo in the entire box! So it was moved to a closet indoors and then....life took over and I was doing other things and working a full time job. 

Yesterday, I took out the box, removed a fleece and began the soaking, rinse, soak rinse to the final soapy wool soap soak and two rinses. In about 4 hours, it was all air drying and I did no presoak treatment. I was amazed at the soft and silky feel of this fiber! Then after it dried, today I was picking the little twigs and such out....it is so lofty light and airy....this is how it looks before carding...WOW I am still working on the picking part to finish the one fleece and it has already filled the large tote in the pic below. Last pic is my darling little fiber buddy. He is at my feet or near me during all fiber events.


----------

